# Quail eggs starting to move



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Quite excited now that my quail eggs have started like shaking and theyre due to hatch saturday just turned them for the last day today so they can get in the right position to hatch this is my first time aswell go all the brooder set up ready


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dont forget to put up photos of these cuties.Weve got 8 Eggs in the incubator but not sure if theyll hatch yet


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

4 Out of the egg now


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

i found hatchling these were quite easy and exciting but keeping them alive more than a week prooved to be difficult. i fed on egg food and chick food and they still died.. i ept them under heat lamp and on heta mat on timers and set to correct temps... good luck hop u have better luck than i did!!


----------



## finsandpaws (May 14, 2008)

What type of quails??? We hatch Japanese! Remember to post some pics, great to see other peoples chicks!!


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well out of the 4 one of themm with deformed legs died 2 are alllively running around eating and drinking and one is 50/50 but has just had strated eating and hopefully will recover will get pics up soon


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

av just hatched 40 cpqs and 20 japs no probs altho av been hatching them for a while hatched about 200 of each in total only lost a couple

good luck with the other ones


----------



## finsandpaws (May 14, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> av just hatched 40 cpqs and 20 japs no probs altho av been hatching them for a while hatched about 200 of each in total only lost a couple
> 
> good luck with the other ones


 
Where you based?? Do you sell them???


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well they are all up this morning running around but the little one is still a bit uneasy but is eating and walkinng round ok will definatley get pics up today


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Also is it olnly chick crumbs that the baby quails can eat?


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

i gave mine warmed chick food.. and chick crumbs they seemed to prefer the chick food(egg food)


----------

